# streaming basic instructions



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Tivo website said:


> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2405#faw
> 1) TiVo Stream seamlessly delivers content stored on any 4-tuner TiVo Roamio or Premiere Series DVR to mobile devices such as iOS and Android smartphones and tablets.
> 2) Even when youre out of the house, you can tap into your home DVR and stream shows to your devices.
> 3) TiVo Stream allows for simultaneous streaming of content to as many as four devices around the home.
> 4) It also lets you download shows to your iOS devices for viewing out of the home.


I am getting confusing instructions from RCN customer center. I have a, Samsung note 3 with Internal	16 GB, and 3 GB RAM.

It works in the house to for shows saved to DVR.
Out of the house I am geting "TiVo DVR is not set up to allow streaming".
A) From sentence 2) above it sounds like it should work. 
B) The RCN rep says you must download all video files at the house as they cannot be streamed remotely
C) RCN customer service says they can't download to Android, only Apple products.

What is the correct scoop? Does Android only work in the house? Is this an RCN limitation or a TiVo limitation?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

While connected to your home network you have to rerun the streaming setup from the app to enable out of home streaming. Once you do that it should work. 

The Android app does not currently support downloading, only streaming.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> The Android app does not currently support downloading, only streaming.


Is streaming mean "wi-fi" required for both in and out of home? Or does it mean using celllular for outside of the home?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Rcn may apply other restrictions on top of the retail product.

For Android, on a retail product, you can stream ooh using wifi or cellular. Ios ooh is wifi only.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> Rcn may apply other restrictions on top of the retail product.


When I went to pick up a unit at the service center, the woman handed me a mini and a MoCa bridge. I said that is not what I ordered. She said they are the same thing. I had to argue with her for about 10 minutes. Finally, she found some Streams and said that she never gave one out before.

I called Customer Support three times. One person said that RCN rents the stream, but does not support it. Another said that I can call them anytime if I had problems. A third said that RCN did not put any restrictions on the retail product. All in all they said several things that I know are not true.



jrtroo said:


> For Android, on a retail product, you can stream ooh using wifi or cellular. Ios ooh is wifi only.


That is good to know. I don't use data on a cell phone, so I imagine watching movies via cellular can be expensive.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pacomartin said:


> When I went to pick up a unit at the service center, the woman handed me a mini and a MoCa bridge. I said that is not what I ordered. She said they are the same thing. I had to argue with her for about 10 minutes. Finally, she found some Streams and said that she never gave one out before.
> 
> I called Customer Support three times. One person said that RCN rents the stream, but does not support it. Another said that I can call them anytime if I had problems. A third said that RCN did not put any restrictions on the retail product. All in all they said several things that I know are not true.
> 
> That is good to know. I don't use data on a cell phone, so I imagine watching movies via cellular can be expensive.


Yes, ooh via data plan uses a lot of data. This is what makes unlimited data plans so sweet. Streaming video is bandwidth intensive. The same is true of ooh downloading.

In the android app settings there is a check box under Streaming Information Use Cellular Network

My phone has unlimited data, my tablet only has a 2GB plan but for $15 a month I can't complain.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> Rcn may apply other restrictions on top of the retail product.
> 
> For Android, on a retail product, you can stream ooh using wifi or cellular. Ios ooh is wifi only.


RCN swears they have added no restrictions over the retail product. But the *ooh *option does not appear on the setup screen.

It's Android 4.3 on the phone (4.1 or higher is required) and the software version on the TiVo is past the required version

It does bother me that the manuf. date on the Stream is October 2012, but RCN says that shouldn't matter as it was brand new out of the box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The manufacture date of the Stream doesn't matter, but the software installed on it does. You can check the software version the Stream is using by looking at the System Information section. Mine is showing 20.4.5a.stream.USB-6-z, what does yours say?


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> The manufacture date of the Stream doesn't matter, but the software installed on it does. You can check the software version the Stream is using by looking at the System Information section. Mine is showing 20.4.5a.stream.USB-6-z, what does yours say?


I have asked RCN support this question repeatedly. There is nothing on the System Information of my TiVo that even acknowledges that a *Stream *is attached. I can only look at the physical box and see if a light is blinking.

I can't find that software version on my System Information. The DVR software version is 20.4.4c-01-2-750 . How did you find that software version? Be specific please (what screen, how many lines down). I have been looking for that all week.

Stupid Question: The stream is plugged into the router with a Cat5 ethernet cable. I assume that is correct?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You need to look at it in the app. Click the little gear icon and select system information, that will tell you the software version of the Stream hardware.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Mine is showing 20.4.5a.stream.USB-6-z, what does yours say?


Mine is 20.4.5a.stream-01-6 .

So the software on the DVR, the Android phone, and the stream all look up to date.

So it is clearly RCN which has disabled the o-o-h streaming. Which would be OK, except so many people at RCN said that they didn't disable it. I think bad information is worse than no information.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Currently for OOH use the Android and IOS apps intentionally prevent streaming copy protected shows. This is an intentional TiVo imposed restriction. You should be able to OOH stream non protected recordings from network channels broadcast over the air. See:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762/kw/android
(Expand "I can't stream the program that I want")


> Content with copy protection cannot be streamed using the Out-of-Home Streaming feature. Only non-copy-protected ("0x00-Copy freely") can be viewed. See Questions about copy protection for more information about copy-protection.


For in home streaming there is no such restriction - you can stream copy protected shows but can't download them.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Currently for OOH use the Android and IOS apps intentionally prevent streaming copy protected shows.


I understand that you can't stream copy protected shows. That is not my question.

I can't do step #4 below. I can't even set it up. The option to do o-o-h streaming doesn't even come up. I couldn't stream Home Shopping Network.

1. Launch the TiVo App
2. In the Set up streaming device? dialog box, choose Start Setup
3. Select a streaming device from the list (displayed if there is more than one device on the network)
4. On the Streaming Setup screen, check* Set up in-home streaming and Set up out-of-home streaming.* Ensure the User Agreement checkbox is checked.
5. Choose Start Setup. The streaming setup will begin. Choose Done to complete setup.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You realize you have to do that setup when you're at home right? You have to be on the same local network to enable that option.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> You realize you have to do that setup when you're at home right? You have to be on the same local network to enable that option.


Yes. finally after 5 days someone from RCN told me that they had disabled out of home streaming. I asked a different customer service representative every day if RCN had disabled the o-o-h and they all assured me that it was not.

In hindsight I shouldn't have tried to do this near the holidays. I can't get a response from the engineers on the forums because they are on vacation. The CSR frequently give you wrong information.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahhh.... well that sucks. I wonder why they disabled it?


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Ahhh.... well that sucks. I wonder why they disabled it?











Very vague answer. Obviously some concern about copyright protection.
I just wanted to watch football games outside the home like the Dish guys.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why not go to the RCN forums directly? They get some responses there from company reps, and have a VP who tends to give updates similar to Margret.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> Why not go to the RCN forums directly? They get some responses there from company reps, and have a VP who tends to give updates similar to Margret.


I did post on RCN forums right away. I should never have done this on a holiday week as knowledgeable people were on vacation. I just got excited when I read about the capability of android and I wanted to see playoff games out of home.

When Emilie returned she quoted the knowledge database:
_"The RCN TiVo Q/T6 is set to 'NO OUT OF HOME STREAMING' for now and the foreseeable future. Retail TiVos do not have this limitation, but are still subject to copyright protection and local broadcasting rules."_

I fail to see why the CS representatives couldn't find that statement. What's worse is that they specifically told me that it wasn't disabled.


----------

